# Nitroglycerin minimum blood pressure for NREMT-B test



## Strap (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm taking the NREMT EMT-B in a couple days.

In our class textbook (Brady Prehospital Emergency Care, 9th ed), the author says the patient must have a systolic BP of > 90 to administer NTG. As I study for the NREMT and look at other sources, it seems like everything else I read states the systolic must be > 100.

Which is the correct answer? I know local protocols may vary, so more specifically, which do you think NREMT  would consider the correct answer on the test if the subject happens to come up?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 17, 2011)

I was always taught >90 systolic


----------



## Anjel (Aug 17, 2011)

I was taught 100 systolic. 

Im pretty sure thats what the NR wants


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 17, 2011)

I always question whether it really matters for the NREMT, as I imagine either the blood pressure is going to be blatantly obvious on either side. Something tells me the patient isn't going to present with a systolic BP of 88.


----------



## truetiger (Aug 17, 2011)

^^ What he said, you're not going to get something borderline. You'll get something like 70 or 60 systolic.


----------



## Stingray91 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the same book as you & I was thinking about this the other day. The textbook and workbook say < 90, but my handout paper for the Nitro the instructor gave us says its a contraindication for administering if BP systolic is < 100


----------



## StickySideDown (Aug 18, 2011)

I was always taught Systolic > 100. My local protocols are the same. And I believe >100 is NR.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Aug 18, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I was taught 100 systolic.
> 
> Im pretty sure thats what the NR wants



I was taught <100 as well.


----------



## the.devil.himself (Aug 18, 2011)

hi.. i took the nremt exam last saturday and if i remember it correctly, the choice was 90-100.. good luck on your exam.. it's not that hard just make sure you know your stuff..


----------



## Strap (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Just took the NREMT...and passed it!

One thing on the test that was kinda funny (in hindsight), given the <90 vs <100 discussion in this thread...Without getting into the specific question, the setup involved Nitroglycerin and a systolic BP of 95. I shook my head and thought "Man, I knew this was gonng happen." :sad:


----------



## Hunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Grats!!


----------



## Sourmash (Aug 20, 2011)

AAOS 9th (pg.355) and 10th Edition (pg.234) say BP<100 is a contraindication for Nitro adminitration


----------

